# Private Eye - Pierre O'Boulez



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

The British satirical magazine Private Eye has a classical music section written by someone under the pseudonym Pierre O'Boulez.

Does anybody know who this is and are the stories he reports accurate?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Proms Fanatic said:


> The British satirical magazine Private Eye has a classical music section written by someone under the pseudonym Pierre O'Boulez.
> 
> Does anybody know who this is and are the stories he reports accurate?





> "*Music and Musicians*" - Written by "*Lunchtime O'Boulez*"; [features] gossip on the artistic and political intrigues behind the scenes in the world of classical music.
> 
> Lunchtime O'Booze was a resident Private Eye journalist [from] the magazine's earliest days; Pierre Boulez, French avant garde composer and conductor, was a controversial choice as principal conductor of the BBC Symphony Orchestra in the early 1970s.
> 
> from Wikipedia


I don't know who writes the column, however.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

In a satirical magazine I can hardly imagine that stories are 100% accurate! Of course, the wonderful thing about satire is that, whilst also being incredibly biased, one can get a good understanding of alternative viewpoints. A good satire is rooted in factual accuracy.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Is the pun on Pierrot intentional, I wonder?


----------

